# Montella commenta la sconfitta contro la Lazio. 10 settembre 2017.



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".

*
Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida. Errori? Affronteremo la cosa con più chiarezza. *Questa squadra non ha ancora certezze, quindi è difficile avere reazioni veementi. Do un piccolo alibi alla squadra. Sappiamo che il nostro obiettivo è quello di arrivare anche davanti alla Lazio se è possibile. *Difesa a tre? Ci arriveremo. Ci sono le caratteristiche adatte per portare avanti anche questo. Ma la difesa a tre senza allenarsi mai è difficile. Serve tempo che ad oggi non ho avuto a disposizione. Affronteremo il doppio impegno con le turnazioni e programmazione scientifica. Manca lo spirito difensivo? Se analizziamo la partita di oggi è ovvio che ci sia da migliorare. Ma in queste sei partite abbiamo subito pochissimo dagli avversari. *Il Cagliari dispone di giocatori di qualità e rispetto a noi hanno giocato insieme più volte. Contro di loro non abbiamo fatto bene ma nemmeno male*".


----------



## krull (10 Settembre 2017)

Questo é scollegato con la realtà. Non ci sono altre spiegazioni


----------



## alcyppa (10 Settembre 2017)

È pazzo.


Ce l'avessi sotto mano gli darei tanti di quei ceffoni...


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene".
> 
> In aggiornamento




.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre.



Non esiste vedere due giocatori identici assieme. Senza contare che montolivo toglie il posto ad uno tra hakan e jack. Non capisco perchò montolivo è cosi popolare per gli allenatori.. dovrebbe essere sempre in panchina


----------



## Milanista (10 Settembre 2017)

Mandiamolo via e basta ca×××


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Settembre 2017)

La partita l'abbiamo vinta sì, si ma noi ultras che abbiamo cantato per 90 minuti. Ora tutti a vienna


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Questo é scollegato con la realtà. Non ci sono altre spiegazioni



tanto Giovedì sta ancora in panca state tranquilli...


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".




Aggiornato


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma questo almeno una volta in vita sua ha mai fatto autocritica? Hai commentato una sconfitta senza ridere? E' mai andato a fare un'intervista post-batosta incaz...ato come una iena??? ALMENO UNA VOLTA????


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Senza parole


----------



## supertozzi (10 Settembre 2017)

Che allenatore imbarazzante !!


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non esiste vedere due giocatori identici assieme. Senza contare che montolivo toglie il posto ad uno tra hakan e jack. Non capisco perchò montolivo è cosi popolare per gli allenatori.. dovrebbe essere sempre in panchina



A questo interessa far giocare Montolivo...non vincere.


----------



## VonVittel (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".



Questo è malato di mente.
Dovevamo davvero allontanarlo subito quando era possibile e quando c'erano allenatori VERI disponibili.
Ho paura che questo rovini tutto. Maledetto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ridi ridi Bigenso, tanto chi ti scolla da quella panchina


----------



## Milanista (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma che c'avrà da ride??


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida".




up


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere".



se ciao come si fa a imparare dalle sconfitte se questo pensa che abbiamo perso per via di un episodio  
aldilà delle risatine mi sa che è proprio poco intelligente (tatticamente)


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida".



Ma che razza di partita ha visto questo???


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida".




Ma non dice mai di aver sbagliato? Sempre alibi cerca?! Mah!


----------



## Otto (10 Settembre 2017)

A me non dispiace per la sconfitta in sé. Dispiace per come si è perso.
Abbiamo perso perchè è mancata la grinta e la voglia, quella che aveva Immobile per intenderci. La scusa che i giocatori si devono conoscere non sta in piedi. Oggi, così come la scorsa partita, i giocatori erano fermi. Fermi!


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida. Errori? Affronteremo la cosa con più chiarezza. *Questa squadra non ha ancora certezze, quindi è difficile avere reazioni veementi. Do un piccolo alibi alla squadra. Sappiamo che il nostro obiettivo è quello di arrivare anche davanti alla Lazio se è possibile.*".




up


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Settembre 2017)

Hai avuto tutta l'estate per formare la squadra, il punto è che sei scarso


----------



## VonVittel (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida".



Tuchel (che mi piace tanto), Luis Enrique, forse Paulo Sousa.

Sono tutti veri allenatori, altro che questo mentecatto fissato con Montolivo, Borini e il 4-3-3


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida".



Se non sapessi che a parlare e' Vincenzo Montella, allenatore del Milan, penserei che queste parole provengano dal mister di una squadra che punta a salvarsi. 

Montella forse non ha ancora capito che quest'anno non possiamo sbagliare quasi nulla e che dobbiamo arrivare ALMENO quarti. Sveglia!


----------



## mandraghe (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida. Errori? Affronteremo la cosa con più chiarezza. *Questa squadra non ha ancora certezze, quindi è difficile avere reazioni veementi. Do un piccolo alibi alla squadra. Sappiamo che il nostro obiettivo è quello di arrivare anche davanti alla Lazio se è possibile.*".




Mah, mi auguro per noi che ste cose non le pensi veramente e che le dica a beneficio dei giornalai, perché se davvero crede in quello che ha detto direi che possiamo tranquillamente metterci l'anima in pace e prepararci alla solita stagione mediocre.


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Settembre 2017)

Oggi Montella ha cannato completamente in tutto. Se non saprà capire i suoi errori e non si vedrà un cambiamento nelle prossime partite si potrà far partire una crociata contro di lui, ma in questo momento non mi sembra il caso. Se dovevamo perdere una partita per 4-1 in campionato, questo è il momento migliore. Che si metta al lavoro per trovare una soluzione a tutto


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida. Errori? Affronteremo la cosa con più chiarezza. *Questa squadra non ha ancora certezze, quindi è difficile avere reazioni veementi. Do un piccolo alibi alla squadra. Sappiamo che il nostro obiettivo è quello di arrivare anche davanti alla Lazio se è possibile. *Difesa a tre? Ci arriveremo. Ci sono le caratteristiche adatte per portare avanti anche questo. Ma la difesa a tre senza allenarsi mai è difficile. Serve tempo che ad oggi non ho avuto a disposizione. Affronteremo il doppio impegno con le turnazioni e programmazione scientifica. Manca lo spirito difensivo? Se analizziamo la partita di oggi è ovvio che ci sia da migliorare. Ma in queste sei partite abbiamo subito pochissimo dagli avversari. *Il Cagliari dispone di giocatori di qualità e rispetto a noi hanno giocato insieme più volte. Contro di loro non abbiamo fatto bene ma nemmeno male*".



Aggiornato

Da mani nei capelli


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Lui ride... io sfascerei lo spogliatoio! 
Lui ride..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Lui ride... io sfascerei lo spogliatoio!
> Lui ride..



xkè tu sei tifoso...a lui che gli frega??...gli hanno pure rinnovato il contratto...lui è tranquillo...è ovvio che non gliene frega nulla di vincere o di avere un minimo di ambizione...è semplicemente un perdente che però sa che nn verrà mandato a casa...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Settembre 2017)

Dichiarazione da medioman da parte di un medioman...

"*il nostro obiettivo è quello di arrivare anche davanti alla Lazio se è possibile.*".

Ah beh... e io che mi aspettavo qualcosa di meglio del sesto posto quest'anno... Vabbé me ne tornerò a fare escursioni la domenica ed al rientro leggerò i risultati... Senza vomitare _"se è possibile"_...


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Settembre 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Tuchel (che mi piace tanto), Luis Enrique, forse Paulo Sousa.
> 
> Sono tutti veri allenatori, altro che questo mentecatto fissato con Montolivo, Borini e il 4-3-3



Con questi retrocedi altroché. Montella non è scarso, oggi ha peccato di presunzione, vediamo se capisce e cambierà. Altrimenti speriamo che il Chelsea e Conte si ammazzino e proviamo a prendere il parrucchino.


----------



## cris (10 Settembre 2017)

Ma vai a quel paese tu, il tuo Borini e l aver lasciato mezzo calciomercato in panchina... cambia modulo, pirla!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

ok l'obiettivo è arrivare davanti alla Lazio "se possibile"

sennò chissene... tanto c'è il piano B per la UEFA


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Settembre 2017)

Dichiarazioni pericolosissime per la crescita e la costruzione della squadra.


----------



## cubase55 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ha detto che i primi i venti minuti eravamo padroni del campo? E' vero ma quanti tiri ha fatto il MIlan fatto nella porta della Lazio? Essere padroni del campo e cincischiare con retropassaggi che mi fanno solo girare i cosiddetti e non segnare a cosa serve?
E nessuno gli ha chiesto: scusi Montella ma perchè ha aspettato tutto quel tempo prima di effettuare le sostituzioni? E' sicuro che Bonucci sia quale ultimo uomo, nella forma fisica tale da portarsi in avanti nei calci d'angolo e rifarsi 80 metri per recuperare?
E' sicuro che Rodriguez sia in grado di fare un fase difensiva decente? 
E' sicuro che la preparazione fisica sia adeguata? 
E' sicuro che Silva e Kalinic debbano stare in panchina a scapito di Cutrone e Borini?


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Settembre 2017)

Più che l'umiliante sconfitta di oggi, è la certezza che questa ameba ridens arriverà a giugno che mi distrugge.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Settembre 2017)

Mi sono fermato a "dobbiamo arrivare anche davanti alla Lazio *se possibile*".


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

il bello è che ieri c'era il tiro a segno a Gattuso per la figuraccia in Primavera, abbiamo fatto uguale oggi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Settembre 2017)

Come si fa a prendere 4 pere dalla lazietta? Io ancora non riesco a rendermene conto


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2017)

Non potrà mai conquistare i tifosi finchè rilascia dichiarazioni simili.

Avrei voluto vedere un Montella più maturo quest'anno, un Montella da allenatore big. Dopo queste parole, e considerando tutti i precedenti, devo purtroppo constatare che non ha il physique du rôle per il Milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

*Comunque analizzandola step by step
*
1. schiera una formazione senza senso
2. prende due pere
3. non cambia nessuno all'intervallo 
4. prende altre due pere
5. finalmente fa dei cambi
6. post partita ribadisce che le scelte iniziali erano quelle migliori

il DISAGIO


----------



## Edric (10 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Oggi Montella ha cannato completamente in tutto. Se non saprà capire i suoi errori e non si vedrà un cambiamento nelle prossime partite si potrà far partire una crociata contro di lui, ma in questo momento non mi sembra il caso. Se dovevamo perdere una partita per 4-1 in campionato, questo è il momento migliore. Che si metta al lavoro per trovare una soluzione a tutto



La chiave però sta nel "capire i propri errori e mettersi a *trovare una soluzione*", perché le scelte di oggi (e anche queste dichiarazioni di perfetta "mediocrità autoassolutoria") NON sono accettabili da un allenatore del Milan.

La palla ora è nel campo di Montella, se capirà che la squadra (e quindi il modulo) *va adattata ai talenti migliori che hai*, allora non vedremo più questo OBBROBRIO di 4-3-3 e Montella avrà dimostrato di essere un allenatore che è semplicemente incappato in un brutto passo falso.

Se, invece, si persisterà sulla "coperta di linus", sul lasciare in panchina Silva e Chalanoglu per far giocare Montolivo e Borini (con tutto il rispetto per due "onesti" giocatori di calcio) perché *adatti al MODULO* allora sarà il caso di chiedere quanto prima la sua sostituzione perché, salvo comprare domani Messi E Ronaldo (ma poi magari tengono troppo palla anche loro per giocare assieme chissà), con le *"logiche monoteistiche"* di questo tipo, alla lunga, non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida. Errori? Affronteremo la cosa con più chiarezza. *Questa squadra non ha ancora certezze, quindi è difficile avere reazioni veementi. Do un piccolo alibi alla squadra. Sappiamo che il nostro obiettivo è quello di arrivare anche davanti alla Lazio se è possibile. *Difesa a tre? Ci arriveremo. Ci sono le caratteristiche adatte per portare avanti anche questo. Ma la difesa a tre senza allenarsi mai è difficile. Serve tempo che ad oggi non ho avuto a disposizione. Affronteremo il doppio impegno con le turnazioni e programmazione scientifica. Manca lo spirito difensivo? Se analizziamo la partita di oggi è ovvio che ci sia da migliorare. Ma in queste sei partite abbiamo subito pochissimo dagli avversari. *Il Cagliari dispone di giocatori di qualità e rispetto a noi hanno giocato insieme più volte. Contro di loro non abbiamo fatto bene ma nemmeno male*".



Non ho parole... Biggest troll Ever.
Roba da far impallidire Brocchi e Pippo Inzaghi.
Almeno loro avevano l'alibi di essere allenatori totalmente improvvisati.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non potrà mai conquistare i tifosi finchè rilascia dichiarazioni simili.
> 
> Avrei voluto vedere un Montella più maturo quest'anno, un Montella da allenatore big. Dopo queste parole, e considerando tutti i precedenti, devo purtroppo constatare che non ha il physique du rôle per il Milan.



Non è solo questione di conquistare i tifosi.
Deve far capire alla squadra che questa partita è stata un disastro.
Se passa come un incidente dovuto a episodi non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## IDRIVE (10 Settembre 2017)

No, caro Mister... ti ho difeso a spada tratta lo scorso anno, quando riuscivi a cavare il sangue dalle rape, ma questo no...
Quello che non ho mai sopportato IN NESSUN ALLENATORE sono le scusanti prive di sostanza. Frasi del tipo:
"Abbiamo preso due gol su due distrazioni", "Abbiamo preso gol su un episodio", "I gol sono arrivati da palle inattive", "E' una questione di testa", ecc... mi mandano in bestia. Punto.
Io in 40 anni che seguo il Milan tra le partite perse realmente "per questioni di testa" posso comprendere la tragedia di Istanbul e poche altre.
Non cominciamo con le dichiarazioni di stampo Inzaghiano, per favore.
Il ceffone è arrivato, capita, capiteranno anche ai fenomeni che ora ci stanno sfottendo. Noi ricominciamo, lavoriamo sodo, (anche noi tifosi non dobbiamo iniziare con gli isterismi) ma ripartiamo però dagli errori VERI, tecnici e tattici, cercando di capire dove abbiamo sbagliato, non dalle cose campate in aria.


----------



## bmb (10 Settembre 2017)

Oggi, per la prima volta, imbarazzante. Alla prossima prestazione di questo tipo, lo farei saltare.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Settembre 2017)

Esonerate questo maiale.
E se non viene esonera spero intervengano i due Li per licenziare lui e gli altri due incompetenti che hanno rinnovato a questo allematore ridicolo


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (10 Settembre 2017)

Se si giudica in base a questa partita...mercato sbagliato e/o allenatore incapace.
Aspettiamo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Settembre 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Se si giudica in base a questa partita...mercato sbagliato e/o allenatore incapace.
> Aspettiamo



Giudicare da questa partita è proprio l'unica cosa che non si deve fare..o meglio, giusto giudicare le scelte scellerate di montella...quello non si discute


----------



## fra29 (10 Settembre 2017)

Sinceramente come fai a pensare che una squadra dia il 101% con un mister che ogni volta accampa scuse?
Vorrei vedere un Conte ma anche semplicemente uno Spalletti dopo una prestazione simile..


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida. Errori? Affronteremo la cosa con più chiarezza. *Questa squadra non ha ancora certezze, quindi è difficile avere reazioni veementi. Do un piccolo alibi alla squadra. Sappiamo che il nostro obiettivo è quello di arrivare anche davanti alla Lazio se è possibile. *Difesa a tre? Ci arriveremo. Ci sono le caratteristiche adatte per portare avanti anche questo. Ma la difesa a tre senza allenarsi mai è difficile. Serve tempo che ad oggi non ho avuto a disposizione. Affronteremo il doppio impegno con le turnazioni e programmazione scientifica. Manca lo spirito difensivo? Se analizziamo la partita di oggi è ovvio che ci sia da migliorare. Ma in queste sei partite abbiamo subito pochissimo dagli avversari. *Il Cagliari dispone di giocatori di qualità e rispetto a noi hanno giocato insieme più volte. Contro di loro non abbiamo fatto bene ma nemmeno male*".



Purtroppo credo che non rischi nulla.
Bisognerebbe mettergli il pepe al c.....


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida. Errori? Affronteremo la cosa con più chiarezza. *Questa squadra non ha ancora certezze, quindi è difficile avere reazioni veementi. Do un piccolo alibi alla squadra. Sappiamo che il nostro obiettivo è quello di arrivare anche davanti alla Lazio se è possibile. *Difesa a tre? Ci arriveremo. Ci sono le caratteristiche adatte per portare avanti anche questo. Ma la difesa a tre senza allenarsi mai è difficile. Serve tempo che ad oggi non ho avuto a disposizione. Affronteremo il doppio impegno con le turnazioni e programmazione scientifica. Manca lo spirito difensivo? Se analizziamo la partita di oggi è ovvio che ci sia da migliorare. Ma in queste sei partite abbiamo subito pochissimo dagli avversari. *Il Cagliari dispone di giocatori di qualità e rispetto a noi hanno giocato insieme più volte. Contro di loro non abbiamo fatto bene ma nemmeno male*".



Inzaghi ragazzi Pippo Inzaghi ecco chi rivedo.

Sto mediocre di Montella. Se ne deve andare prima che tutta la barca cali a picco


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2017)

Dichiarazioni da dare in pasto ai giornalisti, io sto col mister.
Una giornata storta puo sempre capitare, ora gambe in spalla e testa alle prossime.

Non è contro le big che si perdono i punti chiave per la champions, ma contro le piccole.
Per questo milan che ricordo a tutti essere ancora un cantiere aperto, perdere (anche malamente) contro la lazio a roma ci sta tutto.

Unica cosa che non condivido è perchè si ostini a schierare Borini, posso solo spiegarmelo pensando che non voglia rischiare Bonaventura.
Calha è effettivamente fuori condizione e non ha i 90 minuti nelle gambe.

Forza milan, ci rialzeremo piu forti di prima!


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Settembre 2017)

Un calcio d'angolo ha cambiato la partita? Da quell'episodio al rigore è passata quasi mezz'ora, in cui ci hanno letteralmente presi a pallate.

La difesa a 3 va studiata? Conte iniziò alla Juve col 4-2-4, cambiò in un secondo e non perse una partita tutto l'anno. 

Sempre scuse puerili, totale mancanza di personalità, mollezza evidente che si trasmette alla squadra.
Ed insipienza tattica, visto che oggi si e fatto portare a scuola da Inzaghi. 

Sono sicuro Mirabelli lo voglia silurare (si parlava di Mancini già dal loro avvento),ma non lo farà per motivi di immagine,e questo equivoco ci costerà il posto Champions.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Settembre 2017)

state drammatizzando eccessivamente....leggo gli stessi commenti da anni per tutti gli allenatori....mandare via un allenatore dopo una sconfitta sarebbe demenziale...degno di Silvio...e poi chi mettereste:Gattuso?

questa sconfitta farà bene....io sto con Vincenzo...

avevamo detto di stare con la squadre quando sarebbero arrivate le prime difficoltà per fortuna......


----------



## __king george__ (10 Settembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni da dare in pasto ai giornalisti, io sto col mister.
> Una giornata storta puo sempre capitare, ora gambe in spalla e testa alle prossime.
> 
> Non è contro le big che si perdono i punti chiave per la champions, ma contro le piccole.
> ...



grandissimo! lo hai scritto mentre lo scrivevo anche io 

pensavo di essere l'unico del forum...invece siamo addirittura in 2....


----------



## VonVittel (10 Settembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Con questi retrocedi altroché. Montella non è scarso, oggi ha peccato di presunzione, vediamo se capisce e cambierà. Altrimenti speriamo che il Chelsea e Conte si ammazzino e proviamo a prendere il parrucchino.



Tuchel è buono. 
Luis Enrique non è il migliore ma è molto meglio di Montella (lascia perdere l'esperienza fallimentare a Roma, anche Allegri faceva scelte scellerate al Milan, poi è cresciuto molto come allenatore negli anni)
Paulo Sousa non mi piace molto ed infatti ho usato il forse. Peró rispetto a Montella lo ritengo migliore, non di molto eh, ma migliore.

E quella presunzione Montella ce l'ha sempre avuta. Ecco perché mediocre è è mediocre resterà.

È un Pippo Inzaghi presuntuoso e più preparato tatticamente. Stop. Non è un grande allenatore ed è per questo che mi preoccupo non poco


----------



## Giangy (10 Settembre 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Tuchel è buono.
> Luis Enrique non è il migliore ma è molto meglio di Montella (lascia perdere l'esperienza fallimentare a Roma, anche Allegri faceva scelte scellerate al Milan, poi è cresciuto molto come allenatore negli anni)
> Paulo Sousa non mi piace molto ed infatti ho usato il forse. Peró rispetto a Montella lo ritengo migliore, non di molto eh, ma migliore.
> 
> ...



Anche Emery non è male, ma il PSG non lo schioderà da Parigi. Altrimenti si potrebbe provare Jardim.


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Settembre 2017)

C'è Paulo Sosa libero, abbiamo perso tre mesi a vuoto, ma si può rimediare.

Questo qui ha la sconfitta dentro, l'arte del vivacchiare senza infamia e senza lode: se deve arrivare quarto, arriverà quinto, se deve salvarsi (Samp) arriverà quint'ultimo.
Sempre col sorrisino da presa in giro stampato in faccia, ovviamente.

Via, via, via!


----------



## VonVittel (10 Settembre 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Anche Emery non è male, ma il PSG non lo schioderà da Parigi. Altrimenti si potrebbe provare Jardim.



Eh ma se esoneri Montella possiamo prendere solo allenatori senza squadra. Quelli sotto contratto non li prendi.

Per cui io sarei felicissimo se Tuchel fosse il sostituto di Montella.


----------



## Giangy (10 Settembre 2017)

Ricordo che alla Sampdoria da allenatore due stagioni fa era durato poco più di 6 mesi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Settembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni da dare in pasto ai giornalisti, io sto col mister.
> *Una giornata storta puo sempre capitare*, ora gambe in spalla e testa alle prossime.
> 
> Non è contro le big che si perdono i punti chiave per la champions, ma contro le piccole.
> ...



Non è una giornata storta se contiamo la partita col cagliari, dove ci è andata di pura fortuna. Questa partita è un segno chiaro di continuità con lo schifo di prestazione offerto col cagliari


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non potrà mai conquistare i tifosi finchè rilascia dichiarazioni simili.
> 
> Avrei voluto vedere un Montella più maturo quest'anno, un Montella da allenatore big. Dopo queste parole, e considerando tutti i precedenti, devo purtroppo constatare che non ha il physique du rôle per il Milan.



mai piacuto come giocatore...ora come allenatore piace ancora meno..e anche se vince con il Milan con questo gioco...


----------



## Zenos (10 Settembre 2017)

Mi sembra di risentire il peggior Inzaghi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornato
> 
> Da mani nei capelli


Dichiarazioni del genere, di questo livello le ho sentite solo da Pippo Inzaghi versione allenatore. Sta dimostrando di essere molto limitato non solo in panchina ma anche nelle dichiarazioni. Ma poi che avrà da ridere!? Hai preso 4 pere e ridi!


----------



## Zenos (10 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Comunque analizzandola step by step
> *
> 1. schiera una formazione senza senso
> 2. prende due pere
> ...



5. Finalmente fa dei cambi
5.b cambia 1 attaccante per 1 attaccante
5.c cambia un esterno per 1 esterno rimanendo su un 433 con 1 punta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Settembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di risentire il peggior Inzaghi.


Non avevo letto il tuo commento ma evidentemente non solo io ho pensato al paragone con Pippo Inzaghi.


----------



## krull (10 Settembre 2017)

Magari Montella ci spieghi il perché Conte lo scorso anno in Premier alla sua prima stagione da una partita all'altra ha saputo cambiare volto alla squadra passando a 3. Lui ha avuto tutta l'estate per provarla. Ma é impossibile che un simile idiota che riderebbe anche di fronte alla morte sappia capire i suoi stessi errori


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Settembre 2017)

Bon. Speriamo riesca a trovare presto la quadra.


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Magari Montella ci spieghi il perché Conte lo scorso anno in Premier alla sua prima stagione da una partita all'altra ha saputo cambiare volto alla squadra passando a 3. Lui ha avuto tutta l'estate per provarla. Ma é impossibile che un simile idiota che riderebbe anche di fronte alla morte sappia capire i suoi stessi errori



Ma tutti i grandi allenatori arrivano e vincono, è?

Quella degli allenamenti e della squadra che va messa insieme col tempo è la scusa dei mediocri.


----------



## Aron (10 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Comunque analizzandola step by step
> *
> 1. schiera una formazione senza senso
> 2. prende due pere
> ...



Mai visto Montella così confuso


----------



## Butcher (10 Settembre 2017)

Questo ci manda all'aria la stagione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2017)

Giornata nera
Montella imbarazzante
Squadra imbarazzante
Commenti tifosi imbarazzante


E tutto così brutto che spero sia solo un episodio


----------



## cris (10 Settembre 2017)

Io non ho mai espresso pareri su Montella, ora lo dico: e un medioman. Non è un big raga, dai, un allenatorino.

Sembra Inzaghi nei deliri post partita.


----------



## krull (10 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma tutti i grandi allenatori arrivano e vincono, è?
> 
> Quella degli allenamenti e della squadra che va messa insieme col tempo è la scusa dei mediocri.



Appunto. É lui non ha nemmeno quella scusa perché Spalletti é lí da 2 giorni ma ha giá dati un impronta alla squadra. Lui non ha fatto nulla fino adesso. Nulla. La difesa a 3 sono 2 mesi che la si invoca perché piaccia o meno é il modulo che meglio utilizzerebbe i giocatori a disposizione senza snaturarne nessuno. Continuo a vedere Suso troppo largo e fuori dal gioco. Vedo Rodriguez bloccato dietro per evidente imposizione del demente. Continuo a vedere 0 fraseggi tra gli attaccanti e nessun inserimento delle mezze ali. Non é possibile che in quasi 3 mesi non si veda nemmeno l'ombra di un movimento studiato o di scalate e raddoppi difensivi. É inaccettabile. Non esiste al mondo un allenatore che in tutto questo tempo non riesca a dare uno straccio di organizzazione di squadra. Palla a Suso e speriamo. Santo Dio anche col Cagliari é stato cosí ed era lampante. Me ne sbatto delle nazionali. Io sono stufo di vedere un uomo di 40 anni che ride come un fattone davanti alle telecamere


----------



## ultràinside (10 Settembre 2017)

Ho sempre un senso di fastidio, quando devo criticare un giocatore, l allenatore o un dirigente... 
Ma è anche doveroso farlo 
Non capisco, perché dopo gli acquisti fatti, non abbia da subito puntato sulla difesa a 3, a prescindere dai giocatori disponibili.
Altrettanto per il modulo, questi giocatori per me, sono più adatti al 3-5-2, 3-4-1-2, 3-4-2-1 etc etc... ma io non sono un tecnico, ma un "semplice" tifoso.
Poi i giocatori, tranne i primi 15 min. delle ultime 2 partite, voglia determinazione, grinta, dove sono finite?

Vero, siamo un cantiere aperto, ma se devo perdere, che sia perché abbiamo avuto il coraggio di osare, siamo il Milan.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione da medioman da parte di un medioman...
> 
> "*il nostro obiettivo è quello di arrivare anche davanti alla Lazio se è possibile.*".
> 
> Ah beh... e io che mi aspettavo qualcosa di meglio del sesto posto quest'anno... Vabbé me ne tornerò a fare escursioni la domenica ed al rientro leggerò i risultati... Senza vomitare _"se è possibile"_...



Quando ho letto quel passaggio giuro che volevo lanciare il monitor dalla finestra.
250 milioni spesi per sentirsi dire "se è possibile"


----------



## Crox93 (10 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quando ho letto quel passaggio giuro che volevo lanciare il monitor dalla finestra.
> 250 milioni spesi per sentirsi dire "se è possibile"



Quoto.
Ho letto quel passaggio e sono rimasto di sasso.
Quest'uomo è un demente, un incompetente in malafede.
Errore gravissimo cambiare TUTTO ma non sto soggetto


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Settembre 2017)

Ancora prima di questa partita avevo dei forti dubbi che Montella fosse un grande allenatore. Dopo oggi non ho più dubbi, Montella non è allenatore da Milan.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Settembre 2017)

Raga questo ci manda all'aria la stagione, qua non ce ne rendiamo conto. Qui si rischia grosso quest'anno di non entrare in Champions.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Settembre 2017)

È l'anello debole: prima se ne va e meglio è. È un mediocre senza ambizioni.


----------



## Black (11 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vincenzo Montella, a Premium, commenta (ridendo) la pesante sconfitta (4-1) contro la Lazio. Ecco le dichiarazioni del tecnico rossonero:"E' una brutta sconfitta. Dobbiamo lavorarci. Abbiamo iniziato la partita in modo importante, poi la partita è cambiata a causa di un episodio. La Lazio è stata cinica e noi non abbiamo avuto la forza mentale. Noi dobbiamo diventare ancora squadra. Abbiamo fatto pochi allenamento. So che non c'è metto ma questa sconfitta ci riequilibra. La partita ci dirà che oggi siamo un pò indietro ma ciò non significa che non possiamo finire davanti alla Lazio. Dobbiamo fare di più. Montolivo e Biglia? E' una cosa che si può riproporre. Dobbiamo migliorare nella tenuta mentale. Rivoluzione dopo questa sconfitta? No. Per me quelle di oggi erano le scelte migliore. Cutrone è più avanti agli altri due, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu sono indietro. La squadra deve ancora conoscersi. La squadra sta bene ma quando non ci sei con la testa perdi anche quell'aspetto nervoso che ti fa correre di più. Anche oggi la squadra ha corso molto ma ha corso male. Da dove si riparte? Soprattutto dall'aspetto mentale. Dobbiamo crescere. Siamo una squadra nuova e ci possono stare gli alti e bassi. Risultato forse un pò severo ma che ci farà bene. La squadra non è stata aggressiva. Dovevamo fare nettamente meglio. Non mi sono piaciuto nemmeno io (grandi risate, NDR). Cambio di modulo? La differenza è minima. Probabilmente qualche volta cambierò, ma a prescindere da questo risultato".
> 
> *
> Montella a Sky*:"Domenica poco fortunata.Abbiamo fatto un inizio importante. Eravamo padroni del campo. Poi con un loro calcio d'angolo la partita è cambiata ed abbiamo perso fiducia. Dobbiamo fare di più. Oggi è stata la prima vera difficoltà. Non abbiamo superato la prova ma ci può stare visto che tanti sono nuovi. Abbiamo bisogno di giocare, conoscerci e crescere. Si hanno reazioni importanti quando si è un pensiero unico. Abbiamo calciatori che si sono allenati 3-4 volte insieme. Poi trovi una squadra come la Lazio che non ti perdona nulla ed è cinica. Ma io sono pronto alla sfida. Errori? Affronteremo la cosa con più chiarezza. *Questa squadra non ha ancora certezze, quindi è difficile avere reazioni veementi. Do un piccolo alibi alla squadra. Sappiamo che il nostro obiettivo è quello di arrivare anche davanti alla Lazio se è possibile. *Difesa a tre? Ci arriveremo. Ci sono le caratteristiche adatte per portare avanti anche questo. Ma la difesa a tre senza allenarsi mai è difficile. Serve tempo che ad oggi non ho avuto a disposizione. Affronteremo il doppio impegno con le turnazioni e programmazione scientifica. Manca lo spirito difensivo? Se analizziamo la partita di oggi è ovvio che ci sia da migliorare. Ma in queste sei partite abbiamo subito pochissimo dagli avversari. *Il Cagliari dispone di giocatori di qualità e rispetto a noi hanno giocato insieme più volte. Contro di loro non abbiamo fatto bene ma nemmeno male*".



dalle dichiarazioni, soprattutto la parte finale con il Cagliari mi ha fatto pensare a Pippo Inzaghi 2.0 patetico!!


----------



## varvez (11 Settembre 2017)

Dobbiamo ragionare e non farci prendere dagli isterismi. Ho sempre pensato ad un Montella a due facce, una pubblica ed una privata. Quella pubblica vuole apparire quasi "scanzonata" anche dopo prestazioni pessime quasi a voler calmare le acque senza fare tragedie.

Quella privata credo sia molto ma molto più seria. Il mister da bene l'importanza di questa stagione per la sua carriera e non credo sia così stupido da fare scelte cervellotiche contro il suo interesse.

Diamogli tempo, aspettiamo. Siamo solo alla 3a giornata e c'è tutto il tempo per recuperare. Lasciamo che tutti pensino ad un nostro fallimento sportivo, viaggiamo a farsi spenti e magari più avanti i sorrisi di Montella in TV saranno legati a vittorie.

Calma e sangue freddo 

Sent from the mobile client - Forum Talker


----------

